# Ventile mit SPS steuern



## picofy (1 März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu in diesem Bereich.

Ich habe folgende Problemstellung.

Ich soll über die SPS 6 Ventile Steuern, über diese habe ich keinerlei Angaben und Datenblätter. Diese Ventile werden zurzeit über eine Siemens ET200S (2 F-Safe Karten zu je 4DO/2A) gesteuert. (Nennspannung am Ausgang 24V) 

Da bei den F-Safe Modulen die Zykluszeit 50ms beträgt und ich aber zumindest die Möglichkeit haben muss alle 5ms zu reagieren kann ich die Ventile nicht direkt über F-Safe schalten. Meine Idee war es über einen Ausgang (F-Safe) ein Powermodul zu versorgen und dort anschließend über normale Ausgangskarten die Ventile zu steuern. Wird ein Not-Aus betätigt schaltet der Ausgang das Powermodul ab. Meine Sorge ist die Leistungsaufnahme von so einem Ventil. Da ich ja das Powermodul mit max 2A versorgen kann, weil ja der Ausgang nicht mehr hergibt.

Oder gibt es eine bessere Lösung?

Da ich 2 weitere Ventile habe die über eine (4DO/0,5A)gesteuert werden muss es einen signifikanten Unterschied bei den Ventilen geben, leider ist mein Wissen über Ventile und Co noch recht rar und Herr Google war bis jetzt nicht besonders hilfreich.

LG picofy


----------



## Sinix (1 März 2012)

picofy schrieb:


> und ich aber zumindest die Möglichkeit haben muss alle 5ms zu reagieren



hoffe du hast eine schnelle CPU und eine PN-ET200S, sonst klappt das nicht mit den 5ms.

Bei deiner Zahl von Ventilen bietet sich auch eine Ventilinsel an, wir setzten von Fa. festo welche ein, an denen
kann neben der 24V Versorgung auch  eine zus. Lastspannung mit z.B. einer Safety-Baugruppe abgeschaltet werden.

MfG


----------



## picofy (1 März 2012)

Das ganze funktioniert ja schon so wie es aufgebaut ist, und ich hab ne Zykluszeit von 4-5ms für das restliche "Programm", das eigentliche Problem sind die 50ms, denn wenn ich meinen Ausgang Setze dauert es immer einen ganzen Zyklus (F-Safe Baustein bedingt, diese haben eine Zykluszeit von 50ms unabhängig davon wie mein Programmzyklus aussieht) bis das Ventil reagiert.. 

Ich kann leider nicht viel an dem ganzen ändern, muss es mit ET200S Modulen lösen.


----------



## Deltal (1 März 2012)

Ob du die Versorgungsversorgung schalten darfst, hängt ja von deinem PL ab. 

Aber wo steht das die Ausgänge 50ms zum "Schalten" brauchen? Die Zeit, die du bei den Modulen einstellst, ist ein Watchdogzeit, damit die F-CPU und das F-Modul bei Kommunikationsausfall in den sicheren Zustand wechseln. Zu den Reaktionszeiten steht so direkt nichts im PDF denke die werden ähnlich sein wie bei normalen DO-Modulen.

Willst du eine Sicherheitsfunktion realisieren, die eine (garantierte) Reaktionszeit von 5ms hat.. dann mal viel Spass.. Mit S7 ist das auf jeden Fall nicht machbar.


----------



## Deltal (1 März 2012)

Ok.. 
Würde denn die Zeit reichen, wenn du das F-Programm alle 5ms aufrufst? Oder ist das F-Programm so groß, das er dann das normale Programm nicht mehr abarbeitet?

Edit:
Noch mal etwas nachgedacht..
Bedenke, dass das F-Programm eine höhere Priorität hat, als das OB1- Programm. Also wenn du jetzt schon bei 4ms bist, kann es sein das deine Zykluszeit nocheinmal deutlich höher wird, wenn der OB1 gestoppt wird um das F-Programm abzuarbeiten.
Außerdem kommen da noch Busübertragungszeiten, und Reaktionszeiten an der Ausgangskarte und dem Kopfmodul drauf.

Naja, wenn du das umbauen willst, es gibt extra Safety-Power-Module (PM-E F) die bis zu 10A schalten und dabei PLd erreichen. Einfach von einem F_DO auf ein PM zu verdrahten wird nicht gehen, denn solange der F-DO eingeschaltet ist, muss dort auch eine Last/Widerstand vorhanden sein.

Kann es sein das du die Zahlen etwas durcheinander bekommen hast? Das muss ja echt ein High-Tech Ventil sein, wenn das so schnell schaltet. Glaube normale Hydraulikventile schalten so bei >100ms.


----------



## picofy (1 März 2012)

Ich bin leider nicht der Programmierer sondern der Planer, daher ist mir das ganze nicht so klar.

Nach einer kurzen Rücksprache lauten meine Vorgaben so, dass es einen Konflikt zwischen den OB´s gibt und da es Programmtechnisch nicht gelöst werden kann daher muss es Hardwaretechnisch gelöst werden.

Für mich ist wichtig , ob ich mit einem F-Safe Ausgang problemlos das Powermodul Ein- und Ausschalten kann.

Wenn ja, wie Leistungsfähig muss der Ausgang ca sein um diese 4 Ventile, die ich jetzt auf einem 4DO/2A hängen habe, problemlos zu schalten.

Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Deltal (1 März 2012)

picofy schrieb:


> Für mich ist wichtig , ob ich mit einem F-Safe Ausgang problemlos das Powermodul Ein- und Ausschalten kann.
> 
> Wenn ja, wie Leistungsfähig muss der Ausgang ca sein um diese 4 Ventile, die ich jetzt auf einem 4DO/2A hängen habe, problemlos zu schalten.



Wenn du F-DOs nutzen willst, dann nur über zwei Schütze, welche die Versorgungs schalten.
Einfacher wäre das angesprochene PM-E-F Modul.


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2012)

Hallo,

was schalten die Ventile denn eigentlich?

Luft?
Öl?
Dampf?

und das in 5 ms?

Oder habe ich was falsch gelesen oder verstanden? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sinix (2 März 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Wenn du F-DOs nutzen willst, dann nur über zwei Schütze, welche die Versorgungs schalten.
> Einfacher wäre das angesprochene PM-E-F Modul.



Statt Schütze würde ich 1f-RO nehmen, aber man bräuchte hier eine ganze Menge. Außerdem stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß mit dem Ganzen überhaupt, denn was nützt die tollste und schnellste Safety Elektronik wenn das blöde Ventil nicht Safety ist und im Ernstfall hängen bleibt:sc5:. Nun kommen die ganz Schlauen mit den gelben Ventilen die dann ja verwendet werden könnten, hey aber welcher Kunde bezahlt das dann noch?

Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück: Wenn wie wir sehen der Aufwand an neuen Safety Baugruppen so enorm ist, sollte eventuell doch eine andere Lösung in Betracht gezogen werden, wie oben von mir genannt z.B. Ventilinsel, Ein bischen zusätzliches Umverschlauchen sollte das geringste Problem sein.


----------



## Deltal (2 März 2012)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, soll das Ventil vom normalen SPS Programm mit der kurzen Reaktionszeit geschaltet werden. Sicherheitstechnisch muss das Ventil auch abgeschaltet werden, jedoch ist da die Reaktionszeit kein Problem. So kann man sich eine externe (sichere) Abschaltung der Versorgungsspannungen sparen.

Mein Tip ist immernoch das 6ES7138-4CF03-0AB0  													welches ein 2/4 F-DO und ein PM einspart.


Ich denke trozdem, dass der Inbetriebnehmer noch große Probleme bekommen wird, da die Mischung aus F-CPU und kleinen Reaktionzeiten keinen großen Erfolg verspricht. Schon ohne den ganzen F-Krempel würde ich für so schnelle Signale keine 0815 SPS nehmen.


----------



## Tommi (2 März 2012)

Ok, jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

